# Datu Hartman Seminar & Camp Tour



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2001)

September 15 16, Rochester NY. Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at Camp Budo. For more information contact Marty Noel at 716-889-7330, or e-mail martynoel@aol.com

September 22, Philadelphia PA. Datu Hartman will be teaching a one-day on advanced sinawalis, disarms, trapping, and locking. For more information contact Sal Todaro at 610-543-2624, or e-mail SALVI1@aol.com

October 13 London Ontario - Datu Hartman will be teaching a one-day Camp. Topics covered will be Mano Y Daga phase two & three. For more information contact Paul Dawdy, (519) 659-0521; apdawdy@hotmail.com

November 19 - 25 Denmark. Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact Claus Pedersen dankenpo@post2.tele.dk

November 26 - December 3 Norrkoping, Sweden. Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se

For information on hosting Datu Hartman for a seminar or camp e-mail him at wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm off to Europe! I'll see if I can get some of them to join *MARTIAL TALK.*


:cheers:


----------

